# Has Anyone Put Name And Numbers On A Paintball Jersey



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I HAVE SOME PAINTBALLERS that want their name and number on them but im not sure what type to use. since i have to order a roll i was woundering if you had any comments as to what to use. i have been using eco film from imprintables on reagular jerseys but not sure if that would be fine for what im doing. these jerseys are like $70 bucks each so i really dont want to mess one up. he jersey says 100% polyester


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I would use Stahl's thermofilm. It is great and long lasting. I have never had a problem with it. I just did $80 lacrosse jerseys and they came out great. Did you get the paintball jersey's or did they bring them? I am looking for a paintball jersey supplier.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

No They Supplied There Own Jerseys.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 1, 2007)

We make are own dye sub paintball jerseys. Just make sure your careful when heatpressing them because they can bleed and have a slight color shift from where they were first dye subbed. here is an order of jerseys we just finished.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW those look nice. what process did you use. sublimation what kind of printer did you use.


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Dan,

Can I ask what brand of fabric you are using? Are you doing a cut and sew type of application? We are looking for a distributor of fabric so that we can make some local angler jersey for a team we are sponsoring. 

Chad


----------

